# Наше творчество > Сам себе режиссер >  Видео от Torpedon

## Torpedon

Наверное, свою тему создам. Чтоб в других не сорить.
Вообщем, видеооператор я... для поддержки штанов снимаем свадьбы, юбилеи, корпоративы.... Есть и свои проекты. (Например, детские новогодние видеоспектакли, детские видеоклипы...)...

Задумали мы со знакомым фотографом совместный проект. "Свадебное безумие".
Сопливые романтические отношения в свадебном видео лично мне изначально были чужды. Я не понимаю невест, падающих в обморок от робкого взгляда жениха. И смотрящих в окно тоскливым, собачьим взглядом в ожидании прынца.
Это как-то не моё....
Как я понимаю свадьбу - это праздник. И выходит замуж молодая, красивая и здоровая девушка. Расправив крылья, как птица.

Именно в таком, немного продвинутом стиле и был задуман наш медиапроект.

Вот один из клипов этого проекта.






Потом выложу ещё...

Если у кого возникнут предложения или фантазии, буду рад свежему взгляду.

----------


## V.Kostrov

> Вот один из клипов этого проекта.


Если я правильно понял, Александр! Приятно познакомиться!!!!
Не кривя душой скажу: ролик очень высокого профессионального качества!!! Нашел только одно, что бросилось в глаза, на 1.25 и 2.05 минуте, одно и тоже ожерелье. Хоть и разный ракурс, но глаз зацепился. Но в принципе, это нормальный прием. Вообще, ролик СУПЕР!!! За такой ролик можно и платьями, и костюмами пожертвовать!!!! И ребята с играли классно!!! :Ok:  В общем: МОЛОДЕЦ!!! :Ok:

----------


## Mazaykina

*Torpedon*,
Посмотрела, порадовалась!!! Классные профессиональные работы! Рада приходу новых профи.

----------


## overload

Давай, парень, жми дальше! Мне нравится дело. Малаца.

----------


## Torpedon

> Если я правильно понял, Александр! Приятно познакомиться!!!!


Взаимно... но как раз наоборот - Юрий. :smile:



> За такой ролик можно и платьями, и костюмами пожертвовать!!!!


А никаких жертв.
Это даже не щадящая стирка. Просто прополоскали платья и костюмы - они ещё лучше стали выглядеть. :wink:

----------


## overload

*Torpedon*,
 Торпедина, а в чём пашешь?
Я видел пару Адораджевской байды... И фильтры хорошие.

----------


## Torpedon

Premiere Pro 2.0, Adobe After Effects CS4.
Adorage там нет (молочу с ним только детские проекты, потому даже в системе не стоит) . 
Vitascene -  промелькнул переход в клипе из другой темы. Но и им особо не пользуюсь.

Иногда Sapphire в работе... по цветности. Или Magic Bullet...

Как здесь
В этом ролике лично мне не понравился венок у девушки (слишком). Но костюмы они готовили сами. И мы были поставлены перед фактом уже в день съёмок.
В основном их сумбурные пожелания были таковы: женщина - это жизнь, она ближе к природе. И вода - это жизнь, но вода - и время. Земля, огонь.... вообщем, всё намешано. :smile: (непростая была раскадровка)

----------


## overload

Вита, виноват!
У меня тоже Премьер, именно второй - им DVD можно сразу шлёпать. Хотя я в Семёрке работаю, там эта проблема снимается "DVD-студией Windows", просто второй стабилен.
Там же - Вита, Адик, Сапфир 2, DFT и Cycore-эффекты. Чё ещё надо для полного щастья... А, ну и Бориска, как же без него.
Даже Голливуд прицепил, тока с Витой он нужен как попе зубы.

----------


## V.Kostrov

> Взаимно... но как раз наоборот - Юрий.


Категорически извиняюсь и поправляюсь!!! Приятно познакомиться Юрий!!!
Ну про проги все ясно. Теперь хотел бы про видео технику спросить (с фото вроде понятно).

----------


## overload

*Torpedon*,
 Да, засвети свои камеры...

----------


## Torpedon

Sony VX2100E, Sony FX1000.

----------


## overload

*Torpedon*,
 FX - заэппись... денег нет на такую. А 2100Е - у меня такая же. Именно "Е". Правда, ширика нет. И ещё HVR A1E, камшотер. НО - с возможностью снимать DVcam и HDV.

----------


## Torpedon

Ещё один клип, снятый на природе.






Забрались далеко. Поэтому не учли, что "паркетная" постановка не прокатит.
Острые камни, фумаролы, минигейзеры с кипятком, пропасти, скользкие валуны....
То есть, динамику персонажи не сотворят. Здоровье и целостность конечностей дороже...

----------


## overload

Ох матушка-дорогушка... это Камчатка?
Небо такое обалденно синее, хоть хромакей делай.
В конце находка 3,14здатая, надо бы стыбзить идейку   :Ha:  .

----------


## Torpedon

> это Камчатка?


Она... :)
С синим небом и вообще с погодой нам повезло.




> Есть и свои проекты. (Например, детские новогодние видеоспектакли, *детские видеоклипы*...)









Снимали 4:3. Под TV стандарт.

ЗЫ: 


> надо бы стыбзить идейку


 Тыбзи на здоровье :)

----------


## overload

Неплохо отхромил, мне скоро подобное предстоит.

----------


## Torpedon

Тогда не забудь контровой свет выставить. Чтоб отбить контуры от фона.

----------


## overload

Со светом всегда проблемы. Ну, я вижу, ты их неплохо решил.
А чем ты кеил девчушек? Щтатными средствами Премьера?
Мне вот очень нравится Serious Magic Ultra в этом плане.

----------


## Torpedon

Кеил в АЕ. Плагином Primatte Keyer.
Решить проблему с одним-двумя персонажами просто... а вот массовую сцену прокеить - засада.
Позже выложу детский новогодний спектакль. Весь снят на кеинге. Около часа видео.

----------


## Mazaykina

> Кеил в АЕ. Плагином Primatte Keyer.
> Решить проблему с одним-двумя персонажами просто... а вот массовую сцену прокеить - засада.
> Позже выложу детский новогодний спектакль. Весь снят на кеинге. Около часа видео.


Как раз сейчас посмотрела первые 15 минут. Супер!!! Я не понимаю вашего жаргона, но сделано классно! С удовольствием смотрю  :Ok:

----------


## overload

*Torpedon*,
 Сумасшествие стока рендерить...  :Vah: 
Надеюсь, хоть платили достойно.

----------


## Torpedon

Каждый год в нашем Центре детского творчества проходят новогодние спектакли.
Я не только снимаю их и монтирую, но зачастую и сам играю на сцене с удовольствием. (тогда снимают мои два оператора)
Снимаем, делаем и распространяем бесплатно.
В 2007 и 2008 годах решили экспериментально снять спектакли полностью на хромакее.

Выложено на рапиду. 650 мегабайт. (DivX) Разбито по 50 метров.
*Спектакль "Сказочный лабиринт".*
_Автор сценария и режиссёр - Рудая Ирина Владимировна._
http://rapidshare.com/files/95099132...ivx.part01.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/95095907...ivx.part02.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/95093831...ivx.part03.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/95092121...ivx.part04.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/95089994...ivx.part05.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/95088103...ivx.part06.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/95085724...ivx.part07.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/95083653...ivx.part08.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/95081629...ivx.part09.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/95079439...ivx.part10.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/95076749...ivx.part11.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/95074420...ivx.part12.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/95072598...ivx.part13.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/95067422...ivx.part14.rar

*Пароль на архив: 2008*

----------


## ruslava

*Torpedon*,я с удовольствием посмотрела Ваши работы - я в восторге. Особенно понравился клип "Купала" (если можна, подскажите какая песня там звучит, кто исполнитель)
И БАССЕЙН!!! :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok: 
Представляю, если бы я стала участницей сьемок - это незабываемые впечатления. Вы молодец! Творческих успехов и новых грандиозных идей!

----------


## Torpedon

Руслана, с клипом *Kupala* сложно. :smile:
Я миксовал трек из двух композиций группы "Иван Купала"...
Песни назывались "Купала" и "Галю"... Так как по динамике ни одна из песен в оригинале не подходила. 
Ну... и пришлось немного с тональностью поработать... :wink:

Спасибо за отзыв. :smile:
Приезжайте к нам. Будете участницей. Идей много. :wink:

----------


## Torpedon

Позапрошлым летом снимал свадьбу.
Ребята попались весёлые, раскрепощённые. Моё предложение - плюнуть на брожение среди памятников, восприняли с энтузиазмом.
Решили поколбаситься от души. И во время прогулки по городу, помимо прогулочного клипа, снять короткий фильм под "немое кино".
Сценарий, мной предложеный, был прост, как и фильмы тех лет: злодей, жертва, герой... хеппи-энд. 






Все сыграли хорошо. Именно непрофессионально. Как актёры зари синематографа.

----------


## V.Kostrov

> Ролик можно посмотреть здесь.


Классная идея, классная реализация, классная игра персонажей!!! :Ok:  Очень понравилась!!! :Ok:

----------


## Татьянка

:Ok: Красиво!!! Креативно!!!! Тоже захотелось сняться в каком-нибудь ролике подобного уровня и вида!!!!:biggrin: Спасибо!!!! :Pivo:

----------


## Mazaykina

Самое классное то, что ВСЕ участники получают от этого КАЙФ! Который и передается зрителю. Что в Бассейне, что в Ретро, что Берега (хотя сама песня мне не очень нравится) сделано все - здорво! Респект их создателю!

----------


## Витка

*Torpedon*, так там справа в менюшке можно сразу все 6 видео и посмотреть по очереди... Очень красиво природа... Остальные пока не успела посмотреть... Ещё в бассейне глянула - ооочень улыбнуло!!! Класс!!! Спасибо!!! Приятно смотреть ваши работы.

----------


## Innet

*Torpedon*,
Юрий, спасибо за ваши работы, всё смонтировано очень прилично, и самое важное ИНТЕРЕСТНО!!! У вас есть чему поучится!!!

----------


## МКШВ

*БРАВО!!!*
Да Вы, батенька, не *Torpedon*... Вы - ТОРПЕДИЩЕ!!! :smile: в самом хорошем смысле этого слова! Получила удовольствие! Спасибо!  :Pivo:

----------


## Torpedon

:biggrin: Спасибо..



> Torpedon, так там справа в менюшке можно сразу все 6 видео и посмотреть по очереди


Я их просто выкладываю по мере публикации.
Скоро будет семь. :smile:

----------


## irischka15

Юрий!
Огромное СПАСИБО!!!!!!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
 Суперски!

----------


## Torpedon

Этот ролик демонстрировался на экране на самой свадьбе.
Жених по просьбе тамады рассказывал как они познакомились. 
*Так он впервые увидел свою будущую жену.*





А через полтора месяца встретил на дискотеке в ночном клубе и конечно, не упустил. :smile:
Но это уже на словах, с подробностями, шутками-прибаутками.

----------


## Innet

> Этот ролик демонстрировался на экране на самой свадьбе.
> Жених по просьбе тамады рассказывал как они познакомились. 
> Так он впервые увидел свою будущую жену.


Суппер, прям как блокбастер :Ok:  Хотим продолжения :Aga:

----------


## TomaCh

*Torpedon*, Юрий, очень понравились ваши работы. :Ok: :smile: :Ok:  Надеюсь увидеть еще что-нибудь. Успехов вам в творчестве :Aga:

----------


## Torpedon

А это, наверное, самый разболтаный, бездумный и расхлябаный из моих роликов.
Как мне показалось, пара и само настроение способствовало такому стилю монтажа и музыкального сопровождения. 
Поэтому рубил на монтаже с плеча.

----------


## pavluk

Юрий, вы "большая умница", ведь не скажешь - "большой умник" Посмотрела все работы, получила огромное удовольствие. :Ok:  Уже много лет работаю ведущей праздников. Огромное количество видеоматериалов в моем архиве (разных видеооператоров) Ваши работы зацепили. Профессионально, красиво, выдержан сюжет, динамика, музыка..... Короче респект и  :Ok:

----------


## Mazaykina

> Как мне показалось, пара и само настроение способствовало такому стилю монтажа


А мне кажется, что в тебе, Юра, умирает Спилберг. Именно  режиссерские находки отличают тебя от многих других операторов. Ведь научиться классному операторскому искусству и монтажу - это еще не все. У тебя в клипах наблюдается кроме всего прочего, еще и режиссерское видение. Твоим клиентам ПОВЕЗЛО, это точно!

----------


## Torpedon

> А мне кажется, что в тебе, Юра, умирает Спилберг.


А чё-ж он во мне умирает-то??? :biggrin: Пусть лучше поживёт, я не против. :smile:

----------


## ЛенОК009

*Torpedon*,
 Браво!!!kiss Получила море удовольствия! Мне тоже очень понравились ваши фильмы. Присоединяюсь ко всем отзывам!!!  :Ok:  И творческого взлета вам!!!  :flower:

----------


## Torpedon

Спасибо всем благодарным зрителям. :smile:




> Именно режиссерские находки отличают тебя от многих других операторов.


 Марина, если ты имеешь ввиду постановочную режиссуру во время съёмок, думаю это тоже не главное.
*Вот два примера. Два ролика.
Раз и два.*
Оба ролика одинаковы по содержанию. 
Их так же роднит то, что я не вмешивался в процесс. Изображал фикус в углу и старался не вякать под руку.
Но по стилистике клипы получились разные.
Так что, наверное, многое зависит от самих главных героев. В данном случае, от темперамента фотографа и харизмы ребят. :smile:

----------


## Benya

Юр !!! Молодец !!! Первый ролик, должен войти в "Золотую коллекцию журнала Playboy"!!! Я в хорошем смысле, конечно !!! Класс !!! Смотрели всем кабаком !!!

----------


## Helen

*Torpedon*, "Бассейн" просто СУПЕР! Такая романтическая зарисовка с налетом экстрима! Я хоть и ничего не смыслю в съемке, но очень эффектно и завораживающе смотрится! _Удачи и не останавливаться на достигнутом_ :Ok:

----------


## коломбина

> В этом ролике лично мне не понравился венок у девушки (слишком).


С венком - точно, перебор. Слишком неестественно смотрится на фоне потрясающей красоты и простоты природы. А еще мне не очень понравилась идея со знаками Зодиака. Не наше это, а тема-то фольклорная. Вот если бы какие-то тени, может, предков или духов...
Но клип потрясный!!!

----------


## Torpedon

Спасибо всем за отклики.
:smile:
Я со знаками об стену головой бился. Язычники... почти...
Хотел линиями созвездия отрисовать, но не силён я в астрономии. :smile: и тоже не фольклор
А Сварог не знаю как выглядел...

----------


## Megatoi

Юр....я когда Берега смотрела почему то с открытым ртом сидела...потом тока очнулась.:smile:.расскажи пожалуйста---а как это ты так сделал,что они все в слова попадали???????????????????сказать что я от твоих работ в приятном шоке значит ничего не сказать...блин...вот ты умничка........ваще :Ok:

----------


## Torpedon

Как попадали в слова? 
Так в одной руке камера, в другой телефон с фонограммой. :smile:

Правда, к вечеру уже не попадали :biggrin:

----------


## Два в одном

Torpedon - здорово! Молодцы! Так никто не делает-и это классно! И ачество отменное!

----------


## BONATA

> Torpedon - здорово!


Это, правда. И я присоединяюсь. Профессионально сделанная работа всегда вызывает восхищение. Радует, что есть люди , способные отойти от стандартного видения праздников. :Ok:  Это всегда - движение вперед, в этом - уникальность таких фильмов.




> Так никто не делает-и это классно!


А вот это не так!:smile:...Делаем такие фильмы. Жаль, что не всегда Ж и Н дают разрешение на их широкую демонстрацию:frown:

На  Питерской встрече я раздала (шесть копий)  похожий фильм (он, правда, минут на 15) . Фильм был сделан по заказу одной авиационной компании ( режиссер и сценарист Solnechnaja.), его название  "Перст судьбы". Главная тема фильма - кем бы  вы работали , если бы не являлись сотрудником нашей компании.? Фильм шуточный и состоит из эпизодов с участием каждого работника (работники в ролях... от водолаза  до тамады...)...
Много есть и других работ.

Неделю назад смотрела ролик "история знакомства на автомобильной выставке" вместе с молодыми. Свадьба была в прошлом году. Их ролик снят с участием родителей , свидетелей и.... машин ( скорой помощи, родители носились с носилками...бусика, спортивной машины, лодки.. и т. д.)  Копию не дали - что тоже, наверно, по-своему, правильно! ..

Новый взгляд, иной творческий подход  всегда РАДУЕТ! 
Юрий, желаю полета творческой фантазии и удачного воплощения её в фильмах!

----------


## Torpedon

> Главная тема фильма - кем бы вы работали , если бы не являлись сотрудником нашей компании.?


Отличная задумка  :Ok: 
По поводу участия родителей и родственников в съёмке - делал и такое. Веселуха... :smile:
Вот только, к сожалению, выложить не могу. Неделю назад накрылся у меня винт с моими работами... (плюс часть семейного фотоархива, фоток 100)
Потому и затишье - выкладывать нечего.  :Tu: 
Буду публиковать по мере создания новых работ...
5-го февраля снял кое-что нестандартное... если молодожёны позволят - выложу.

----------


## Solnechnaja

Юра, спасибо! Интересные работы! :smile: Мне, как человеку, который причастен к творческому процессу создания фильмов, правда, пока только в роли режиссера, сценариста и ассистента оператора, было очень интересно! Понравились "Встреча" и "Купала". Об идее с бассейном уже давно слышала. Благодаря тебе смогла увидеть!!!  :Ok:  

Жаль, не могу выложить свои (авторские) работы! Как-то так сложилось, что все фильмы примерно 15-20 минут продолжительностью. 

И еще вопрос к тебе - а как ты решаешь вопрос с клиентами - берешь у них разрешение?

А вот это работы оператора и видео-инженера, с которыми я работаю: 

http://www.vimeo.com/7386872

http://www.vimeo.com/8968241

----------


## Torpedon

Всегда завидовал разделению труда. :smile:
Ещё с регионального TV. Где всё, от работы в кадре, до грима и контактов со спонсорами валят на одного.
К сожалению, нам так, как у вас - не организоватся. Нет у нас покупателей медиа под такие финансы.

С клиентами, конечно, договариваюсь. :smile: Я же не имею прав на публикацию, если мне оплачен заказ. Так как такие работы являются "служебным произведением" и исключительные права принадлежат работодателю.
Иногда хитрю, конечно. :biggrin:
_"Есть родственники живущие неблизко, но имеющие доступ в интернет? Они могут прямо сегодня посмотреть ваш клип. Сожму и выложу на видеопортал, а вам дам ссылку. Нравится идея? Тогда уговаривайте меня."_ :wink:

ЗЫ: Работы оператора достойные.  :Ok:

----------


## Torpedon

В пятницу отснял очередных молодожёнов.
Попросили что-нибудь придумать, чтоб прогулку по городу заменить чем-нибудь интересным.
Вот такая и получилась прогулка.

----------


## Mazaykina

> Попросили что-нибудь придумать, чтоб прогулку по городу заменить чем-нибудь интересным.
> Вот такая и получилась прогулка.


Классная прогулка!!!!!  :Ok:  Здорво отснято и КАК ОПЕРАТИВНО!!! Респект!

----------


## Innet

> В пятницу отснял очередных молодожёнов.
> Попросили что-нибудь придумать, чтоб прогулку по городу заменить чем-нибудь интересным.
> Вот такая и получилась прогулка.


Юра, не перестаю восхищаться Вашими работами!! МОЛОДЕЦ!!!
У меня вопросик: а не приходилось ли вам снимать выпускников, очень хотелось бы посмотреть это видео со стороны профессионала, такого как Вы!!

----------


## Torpedon

Со школами работать мне не интересно. 
Последний год учёбы у выпускников особо напряжённый. Подготовка к экзаменам. Потому для реализации интересных сценариев и оригинальных идей времени у них нет. И особого желания с их стороны, честно говоря, тоже.
А снять на уроках может любой оператор с минимальной подготовкой, не напрягаясь.
Зачем же я у них хлеб отбирать буду? :smile:
Но вот с детсадами работаю с удовольствием. :smile:




> Классная прогулка!!!!!


Самым трудным было не свалиться во второй части клипа в "барыню" или "гармонь". :smile:
Эмоционально помогла перескочить на другую мелодию фишка с "видеоляпом", во время появления корзинки в руке невесты.
И ещё... Жених наотрез отказался снимать кольцо... Так что рыбачок ещё тот получился. :wink:

----------


## Solnechnaja

> Попросили что-нибудь придумать, чтоб прогулку по городу заменить чем-нибудь интересным.
> Вот такая и получилась прогулка.


Юра, мне идея с рыбалкой очень понравилась !!!!! Супер!!!  :Ok: 

Я почему-то ожидала, что невеста будет золотой рыбкой, ан нет.... Шпроты меня удивили :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:

А сколько по времени заняла съемка этой сцены? 




> И ещё... Жених наотрез отказался снимать кольцо... Так что рыбачок ещё тот получился


.

Об этом тоже во время просмотра думала - почему же он кольцо не снял? Но желание клиента - закон!!! :wink:

----------


## Torpedon

> А сколько по времени заняла съемка этой сцены?


Если с переодеваниями и всей подготовкой... (собрать стол, разобрать посуду-закуску, подготовить лунку...) Примерно, час.
Да и под конец уже больше колбасились, чем снимались. :smile:

Шпроты... :wink: в конце банкета они банку вскрыли и фильм кончился.

по поводу кольца... человек только полтора часа назад окольцевался... его можно понять.  :Aga:

----------


## nassi

> В пятницу отснял очередных молодожёнов.
> Попросили что-нибудь придумать, чтоб прогулку по городу заменить чем-нибудь интересным.
> Вот такая и получилась прогулка. :smile:


*Superr!!!!!*Мне очень понравилось.

----------


## j0uv

Достойно! Все работы на уровне. Разве что в некоторых местах подводит ББ

----------


## Лара-Светлая

[Torpedon]

Часто можно услышать, будто в наш век поточных линий и массового производства полностью изжил себя умелец, искусный МАСТЕР, чьими руками создано столько прекрасных творений. Утверждение скороспелое и неверное. Ваши работы - это работы МАСТЕРА, это Настоящее искусство. 
СПАСИБО!!!!!!
 :Ok:   :Ok:   :Ok:

----------


## Torpedon

Ну, насчёт искусства - это слишком. :biggrin:
Но, спасибо за отзыв. :smile:

2 *Innet*



> У меня вопросик: а не приходилось ли вам снимать выпускников, очень хотелось бы посмотреть это видео


Вообщем, взялся я за один класс в этом году. У хорошего знакомого дочка выпускается. Не смог отказать.
Оттопыриться по полной не удаётся (подготовка к экзаменам)... но кое-что поснимали... чуть позже выложу стартовый клип.
Если пригодится - буду рад. :smile:

----------


## Innet

> Вообщем, взялся я за один класс в этом году. У хорошего знакомого дочка выпускается. Не смог отказать.
> Оттопыриться по полной не удаётся (подготовка к экзаменам)... но кое-что поснимали... чуть позже выложу стартовый клип.
> Если пригодится - буду рад.


Конечно-же, с нетерпением будем ждать Вашей работы.  :Aga:  :Pivo:

----------


## Torpedon

2 *Innet*





Идея была простой - свалить из города.
Ну и на родителей пришлось немного надавить. :smile:

----------


## Mazaykina

> Забирай.
> Идея была простой - свалить из города.
> Ну и на родителей пришлось немного надавить.


Эх, кто бы на меня надавил, когда сын заканчивал школу... Уж о себе и говорить нечего. Этот клип - это ТАКАЯ память...! Молодчина. Юра! ПРОФИ!!!

----------


## Innet

> Идея была простой - свалить из города.
> Ну и на родителей пришлось немного надавить.


Спасибо  :flower:  Как всегда, очень интересно получилось :Ok:

----------


## vik-tan

С удовольствием посмотрел Ваши работы. :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## overload

Во, Витёха нарисовался!
Давно тебя не видел, братишка.
А Торпедон - согласен, классный профи. Побольше бы таких.

----------


## Olgavesna

*Torpedon*,
 Спасибо за позитив!!!Горы  дети шашлычок- :Ok: И главное талантливый видеограф!!!

----------


## Torpedon

Вот ребята тоже не захотели стандарт.
Выделили предварительно день и часа три на съёмку.
Вообщем, получилось то, что получилось...
*Здесь.*

Ну.... и прогулка должна была не выбиваться из общей задумки. Хотя, погода подкинула нам отчаянную подлянку.
Смотрим *здесь.*
:smile:

----------


## Mazaykina

*Torpedon*,
 Дааааа,.... сколько же фантазии у этого камчатского хлопца? А, Юр? Ох, порааадовал! У тебя там еще много идей? Уверна, что целый сундук! Так здорво, когда талант профессионала сочетается с креативностью. Спасибо за доставленное удовольствие!

----------


## V.Kostrov

> Вообщем, получилось то, что получилось...
> 
> ...и прогулка должна была не выбиваться из общей задумки


Юр, ну что сказать?! Получилось очень КЛАССНО!!! :Ok:  Задумка и исполнение очень интересное и оригинальное. Очень понравилось!!! В общем, МОЛОДЧИНА!!! :Ok:

----------


## overload

Не, Юр, всё там нормально, но резкий  "пик-пик" на 50 секунд в начале сюжета пол-уха съел...:smile:

----------


## Torpedon

> но резкий "пик-пик" на 50 секунд в начале сюжета пол-уха съел..


Согласен, затянул :smile:
Но на то и был расчёт, чтоб зритель подумал: "Когда же ты, негодяй, на клавишу нажмёшь?!".
Наверное, в ванной надо его потише было сделать. Но тогда пришлось бы и воду из под крана озвучивать.

----------


## Славина

Привет, *Torpedon* , помнишь наш спор в беседке для ведущих, так вот здесь забираю все слова назад и снимаю шляпу, молодчага! :smile:

----------


## Маргоshа

Torpedon, ты супееееер, это очень профессионально, стильно!
Заставило задуматься над Лав Стори, чтоб "не как у других".
Удачи тебе!!!!!!!

----------


## Гвиола

*Torpedon*,Юра,из-за  "пик-пик" пришлось прокрутить вперед,наверное упустила много... А жаль. Все ролики смотрела неоднократно. СУПЕР!!! Ты-профи!

----------


## юрик71

Тезка :Ok: 
Снимаю шляпу!

----------


## Torpedon

Английским владеете? Тогда сюжет будет предельно ясен.
Да в принципе и без лингвоспособностей всё понятно :wink:

----------


## V.Kostrov

> Английским владеете? Тогда сюжет будет предельно ясен.
> Да в принципе и без лингвоспособностей всё понятно
> Тыц


Юр, калассно!!! :Ok:  Гляжу и квадрококптер чуток применил!!! :Ok:  Молодца!!! :Ok:

----------


## energizer70

Смотришь взахлеб! Столько радости! Даже если это не о тебе и не про тебя....

----------


## Маргоshа

*Torpedon*,
 ждала с нетерпением, когда ещё чего-нибудь выложишь.
Ты супер! :flower:  Клип - позитивище!
Удачи!

----------


## overload

Юр, малаца. Есть, чему поучиться.
*V.Kostrov*,



> квадрококптер


Эт чё?

----------


## Torpedon

Это аэровидеосъёмка.... :smile:
Квадрокоптер - радиоуправляемый летательный аппарат. Навешиваем мини-камеру и вперёд. :smile:

----------


## skomorox

> Вообщем, получилось то, что получилось...
> Здесь.
> 
> Ну.... и прогулка должна была не выбиваться из общей задумки. Хотя, погода подкинула нам отчаянную подлянку.
> Смотрим здесь.


я аж 3 раза пересмотрела! Ты супер!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! И настоящий Торпедон!!!!! :Ok:  :Pivo:

----------


## Элен

*Torpedon*,
 классно,неповторимо.Ты воплощаешь мечты в реальность. :Ok:

----------


## Mazaykina

> И настоящий Торпедон!!!!


Сегодня у *настоящего Торпедона* День Рождения!!! Юра, не зря у тебя еще другой ник есть Пчел, ты ТРУЖЕНИК, при чем великий и кроме того - КРЕТИВНО- ТАЛАНТЛИВЫЙ! Пусть креативность не покидает тебя никогда и пусть твои идеи и впредь радуют нас своими воплощениями. Я очень рада, что в один ПРЕКРАСНЫЙ день ты пришел к нам на форум! 
Будем ЗДРАВЫ! :Pivo:

----------


## Torpedon

Спасибо, солнце! :smile:
Но без работы я не могу.
Без работы мужик болеет...

Сегодня снял "сборы жениха"
Хотя... кто как назовёт. То есть так жених к невесте едет....

----------


## LINSLI

Юра,присоединяюсь к поздравлениям!!!
Видео про пирата  "сборы жениха" это что-то...Здорово играют ребята...сценарий...как снято, преподнесено...
Это не похоже на твои работы которые я видел, может что-то пропустил, но смотрел вроде бы всё что здесь выложено...это что-то необычное, интересное и так прикольно смотрится. Здорово!!! Спасибо!!! Вдохновляет.

----------


## Torpedon

Спасибо!
Это завязка свадебного фильма. :smile: Парни сами получали удовольствие от процесса съёмки + 100гр за сбитый.
Далее будет клип невесты... она по характеру жениху не уступает.

----------


## V.Kostrov

> Сегодня снял "сборы жениха"


Юр, супер прикольно и супер проффффффффф!!! МОЛОДЦА!!!! :Ok:

----------


## skomorox

> Сегодня снял "сборы жениха" 
> Хотя... кто как назовёт. То есть так жених к невесте едет....


А где продолжение? Хочу ещё кино!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Aga: 
Я теперь навечно твоя поклонница!!!! :flower:

----------


## Torpedon

Я постараюсь не разочаровать... чеслово :smile:

----------


## energizer70

Юра, на тебя с твоими идеями очередь?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
А что за музыка, намекни...
Все лето отплясала, названием не интересуясь, а теперь ностальгия замучила.

----------


## Torpedon

*Yolanda be cool and dcup - We no speak americano.*

----------


## Mazaykina

*Torpedon*,
 Юра, я теперь каждый день жду продолжения твоих сериалов. ПРИСАДИИИИЛ... :rolleyes:
Еще хочу добавить: ко всем твоим талантам, ты еще и метеор! Чтобы Пиратов снять в свой день рождения и на следующий их выложить... Это ж уметь надо!

----------


## skomorox

> Юра, я теперь каждый день жду продолжения твоих сериалов. ПРИСАДИИИИЛ...


такая же история и у меня! :Aga: :biggrin:

----------


## гулуса

Мне тоже очень понравилось, так держать, творческих успехов!

----------


## skomorox

*Torpedon*,
где новые ролики? Ждём-с.:rolleyes: :Pivo:

----------


## Torpedon

Вот думал-думал как назвать...
фиг с ним, пусть будет "лавстори" :)

----------


## Маргоshа

Юра, очень необычно! 
Здорово!
Удачи тебе.

----------


## LINSLI

Классно, а концовка вааще супер!

----------


## V.Kostrov

> Вот думал-думал как назвать...
> фиг с ним, пусть будет "лавстори" :)


Юр, как всегда на высоте!!! :Ok:  Классно, молодец!!!

----------


## Kudryashka Sju

Классные клипы. Сборы жениха просто покорили!!! Это супер: так свежо  и не заезжено! Талантище :Ok:

----------


## Mazaykina

Юра, если бы можно было проголосовать рублем- сделала бы это не задумываясь! Только жалко, что ты редко нас радуешь своими замечательно-профессиональными работами!

----------


## Torpedon

Клип сделан, можно сказать, на коленке. Снят за полтора часа и смонтирован на ноутбуке в  автобусе за час... Так как погода кааак дала по ушам.

----------


## V.Kostrov

> Клип сделан, можно сказать, на коленке.


Юр, как всегда-шедевр!!!! :Ok:

----------


## Mazaykina

> Клип сделан, можно сказать, на коленке. Снят за полтора часа и смонтирован на ноутбуке в автобусе за час..


Ну что сказать??? Торпедон, какой же ты талантливый!!!  :Tender: 
Смотрю ролик и ржуууу. Бабуся - вне всяческих похвал.  :Ok:

----------


## ОЙКОВ

Нечаянно забрела в темку, и не смогла оторваться.Как здорово, талантливо, необычно ! Юра, теперь я ваша поклонница. Спасибо огромное, получила огромный положительный заряд.

----------


## energizer70

Как всегда радостно и светло!

Юра, вопрос на засыпку: Музыку сам выбираешь или руководствуешься выбором "артистов"?

----------


## Torpedon

Конечно, сам. "Артисты" мне как-то доверяют.

----------


## Innet

Юрий, очередное БОЛЬШОЕ СПАСИБО за ПОЗИТИВ в твоих работах, ТЫ СУПЕР-ПРОФИ!!!!!! :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:  Ждём продолжения твоих роликов. :Yahoo:

----------


## Torpedon

Многие говорят, что зимой жениться не комфортно.
Холодно и мрачно.
Ничего подобного.  :Smile3:  Главное - настроение.
(я предлагал баян порвать, но не смогли найти)

----------


## 11roland13

> А это, наверное, самый разболтаный, бездумный и расхлябаный из моих роликов.
> Как мне показалось, пара и само настроение способствовало такому стилю монтажа и музыкального сопровождения. 
> Поэтому рубил на монтаже с плеча.


АБАЛДЕТЬ!!! ПРОСТО ОФИГЕННЫЙ РОЛИК! СЛОВНО УВИДЕЛА СЕБЯ ЧУЖИМИ ГЛАЗАМИ!.. ДА УЖ, ЛЕТ ТАК ЦАТЬ НАЗАД САМА БЫЛА ТАКОЙ ЖЕ ОБЕЗБАШЕННОЙ НЕВЕСТОЙ! КЛЁВО!!! СУПЕР!!! ТАК ДЕРЖАТЬ!!!  :Tatice 04:

----------


## V.Kostrov

*Torpedon*, 
Юр, ну как всегда, все классно!!! :Ok:  Добрый, веселый ролик. Молодец!!! :Ok:

----------


## Беляева Елена

Юрий, спасибо за Ваши ролики! Все так здорово, весело, с изюминкой. Что сказать, я тоже так хочу!!! Спасибо, зацепили и заразили  :Ok:

----------


## energizer70

_Губы растянулись в улыбке, только море радости. Юра, спасибо, что делишься своими работами. Смотрю взахлеб ищу ответы на вопросы, когда получается - страшно довольна._

----------


## Айсидора

Торпедон спасибо за ролики! Идеи замечательные! Необычно,ново,  современно!
МОЛОДЕЦ! Хочеться еще смотреть! Буду ждать твоих новых работ!

----------


## Torpedon

Я с каждым годом, при съёмке детсадов, стараюсь вытащить детей из здания самого детсадика. Вместе с родителями, есессно.
Примерно так.  :Smile3:

----------


## Torpedon

Ну и бассейн для двоих.
Ролик снимался для демонстрации на свадебном банкете.

----------


## Innet

> Ну и бассейн для двоих.
> Ролик снимался для демонстрации на свадебном банкете.


Юра, как всегда очень интересно получилось и романтично. Спасибо тебе за позитивы, ты СУПЕР!!!

----------


## Нотка8

*Torpedon*, 
Юра, зашла в тему совершенно случайно, в восторге от всего того, что творите, просто "купалась" в море позитива! Спасибо огромное!

----------


## V.Kostrov

*Torpedon*, Юр, привет!!! Классные ролики, молодец!!! Детский- живенько и музычка в тему, прикольная. А в свадебном бассейне, все классно и кадр, и лирика, и динамика, но на мой взгляд, не хватило мотивации- связки, почему они в одежде прыгнули в бассейн. Может тут лучше было бы обыграть какой то момент, например: У нее подвернулся каблук и они, не удержавшись на краю бассейна, падают. Драматический момент, переходящий в лирику. Ну это так, чисто мой взгляд. А в целом, все очень классно. :Ok:

----------


## Torpedon

Лавсторя.

----------


## Torpedon

А здесь решили не мудрствуя лукаво, просто подурковать от души. Без претензий, так сказать...

----------


## V.Kostrov

*Torpedon*, 
Юр, оба ролика прикольные :Ok:  Сюжеты классные! Особенно прикололо концовка второго ролика. Получился классный и логичный переход..... В общем, молодца!!!! :Ok:  :Aga:

----------


## Torpedon

Ещё одна история.

----------


## Torpedon

Ролик снимался в ночь перед свадьбой. Невеста практически сразу после съёмок поехала к парикмахеру.

----------


## Mazaykina

*Torpedon*,
Как всегда, Юра!!! Просто высший класс! Твои сюжеты- это что-то!

----------


## MarGu

Заглянула сюда случайно и застряла. Все работы просмотрела на одном дыхании. Это... это просто... НЕТ СЛОВ чтоб выразить восторг!!! Спасибо за доставленное удовольствие! Жду дальнейших работ  :Smile3:

----------


## Torpedon

Деньги правят миром.  :Smile3:

----------


## Torpedon

Ещё одна история

----------


## sofi stone

Класс! Очень позитивные ролики

----------


## Torpedon

Матч всех звёзд.

----------


## Mazaykina

> Матч всех звёзд.


И в главной роли судьи САМ Торпедон- Юра! 
Супер позитивно, ребята- молодожены просто обалденно- счастливые. Юр, это здорво!

----------


## energizer70

_С хоккеем они конечно на вы, но глядеть - одно удовольствие. Спасибо, Юра!_

----------


## Torpedon

> С хоккеем они конечно на вы


Так никто в хоккей по-серьёзному играть и не собирался.  :Smile3: 
Собирались больше для "покипеть"...

В программе был сам матч, два периода по 10 минут.
Девчата выиграли 2:1. Так как я по просьбе болельщиков, в первом периоде удалил трёх парней без объяснения причины. А во втором, за то что один из них накануне вернулся с работы на два часа позже (тёща настучала), удалил всю команду в полном составе.  :Smile3: 
Затем конкурсы: Змейка, булиты, броски на меткость, вращение обручей, перетягивание лимузина.
Ну и фотосессии...
Вообщем весело было.

----------


## skomorox

> Вообщем весело было.


вообщем, как всегда - классно! Стока фантазии и креатива у тебя!!!!!!! :Ok: ok: :Ok:

----------


## Torpedon

Девчата, пожалейте парня.  :Smile3:

----------


## energizer70

_Ролик в назидание мужам и на удовольствие женам. От каждой твоей работы радостно! Спасибо!_

----------


## Torpedon

Делюсь ещё одной идеей.
Надеюсь что, если будете повторять, сделаете лучше. Так как декораций катострофически не хватало.

----------


## Mazaykina

> Надеюсь что, если будете повторять, сделаете лучше. Так как декораций катострофически не хватало.


Не знааааю.... я не увидела никаких изъянов. Смотрела- как маленький художественный фильм. Просто супер!

----------


## Torpedon



----------


## Innet

Юрий, СПАСИБО за очередной позитив!!! Смотрела на одном дыхании. ТЫ МАСТЕР!!! :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Yes4:

----------


## skomorox

*Torpedon*, 
Просто нет слов, как красиво, ёмко и не длинно! Вся суть передана! Отлично!!!!!!!!!!! :Ok:

----------


## Mazaykina

Юра, я всегда с огромным нетерпением жду твои клипы. Эти 5-ти минутные истории любви с непофессиональными актерами, но настоящей любовью, пронизывающей все сюжеты- сделаны МАСТЕРОМ. И это самое главное.

----------


## Torpedon

Что-то меня на короткометражки потянуло.

----------


## Torpedon

Сегодня юбилей у студии "Серебряная подкова". Тандем тамада+диджей.
Обратились ко мне 5 пар, которых они когда-то поженили, с просьбой сделать поздравительный ролик. Так как тамада в хорошем смысле немного "чумучечшая", смолотили клип под эту песню.

(это мой первый ролик, где есть съёмка и с земли, и с воздуха, и под водой)

----------


## skomorox

*Torpedon*, 
ещё! :Ok:

----------


## olgaring

обалдеть!! :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## Torpedon

Давненько ничего не выкладывал.
 То времени нет, то инет недоступен.
 В середине лета приехала пара. Хотим, говорят, что-то в стиле Хармса. С элементами пародии. Оттянуться, расслабиться, и свалить весь бред в кучу.

----------


## Innet

Юра, очередной шедевр, :Ok:  повеселили ребятки  :Taunt:

----------


## Mazaykina

С огромным удовольствием посмотрела новый ролик. Единственное, жаль, что ты не так часто нас радуешь своими новинками. 
Как всегда - идея супер, воплощение- здоровское, настроение от просмотра- классное!!!

----------


## Torpedon

Снимаю 11 класс (выпускной) в сельской школе.
Музыку нашёл в интернете - понравилась... Накалякал под неё текст. Тему. Спели навскидку.  :Smile3: 

И разродился клипом.







Профмузыкантов ооочень прошу не пинать.
Дети пели. Два голоса едва удалось вытянуть...
Но супруга обещала облагородить.  :Smile3:

----------

смеющаяся вода (04.02.2016)

----------


## Mazaykina

Юра, да перестань! Детки- молодцы! Клип вообще суперовский! Представляю, какая память останется ребятам на долгие годы.

----------


## sveta 2

Здорово! Замечательная идея! И ролик классный! 
С удовольствием посмотрела. :Ok:

----------


## Марина 66

> Профмузыкантов ооочень прошу не пинать.


Музыканты радостно аплодируют!!!  клааас!!!  Детям можно только позавидовать.... Впервые в Вашей теме оОООчень понравилось!!  Спасибо! :Yes4:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## Torpedon

Завтра понедельник :(
Печальное...

----------


## Innet

Вав..... Юра, видео завораживающее + муз. сопровождение фантастическое, то и гляди, кто-то на метле вылетит из-за ёлки  :Grin:   :Ok: 
Коптер отстроен супер  :Ok:  :Smile3:

----------


## Torpedon

> Коптер отстроен супер


Это наверное потому, что сам их с нуля делаю.  :Smile3: 
Не китай.

----------


## Torpedon

Клип, в принципе, рутинный. Можно сказать, проходной...
Моя супруга преподаёт вокал в нашем Центре детсого творчества.
Попросила сделать серию клипов для выпускников.
Один из них:






Музыкантов прошу не пинать. За такое исполнение, в ответ запинаю любого.  :Yes4:

----------

смеющаяся вода (04.02.2016)

----------


## LINSLI

*Юра*, Всё нравиться... Как сделано, музыка, исполнители) Здорово!

----------


## Витка

Всё хорошо! и клип и исполнение!!!  Это же сколько нужно было его делать и как выстраивать даже на зелёном экране, чтобы в картинку попало...
Молодцы!!!

----------


## energizer70

_Повезло выпускникам! 
Спасибо, с удовольствием в который раз!!!_

----------


## Torpedon

А у нас проходит традиционная гонка "Берингия"
Снял тренировку одной из гонщиц.

----------


## LINSLI

Спасибо) ... как же у Вас там красиво)

----------


## Torpedon

И тебе спасибо, Игорь!  :Yes4: 
и всё же...
Ну нравится мне как поют девчата.  :Smile3:

----------


## Torpedon



----------


## вера денисенко

*Torpedon*, спасибо!!А девочки и правда очень хорошо поют)))

----------


## Torpedon

На этом съёмку клипов данного коллектива заканчиваю.

В принципе, есть ещё детские вокальные группы у нас в ЦДТ. Но это будет уже в будущем учебном году.

Если руководители подсуетятся с плюсами... и проявят заинтересованность...

----------

смеющаяся вода (04.02.2016)

----------


## Torpedon

А вот интересно... есть на форуме камчадалы, кто уехал на постоянное место жительства на материк?
Именно елизовчане.
Может кто свой дом или двор узнает? :)

----------


## Torpedon

Завтра у этой пары свадьба.
Невеста - участница файергруппы WOX. Частенько с ними пересекаемся по работе.
Талантливые и весёлые ребята.
Хотелось сделать что-то свелое... без претензий.

----------

смеющаяся вода (04.02.2016)

----------


## Innet

Юра, Вы мастер своего дела! :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Aga:  Ролик посмотрела с удовольствием - позитивный, светлый, искренний. Пусть ребята живут долго и счастливо!!

----------


## Torpedon

Пара танцев танцевального коллектива "Фейерверк" (8-9 классы)







Здесь делали не менее 50-ти дублей. Оказывается на грунте крутить ооочень тяжело.

----------

смеющаяся вода (04.02.2016)

----------


## elenka260191

добрый вечер, коллеги. есть ли у кого коротокометражка на тему патриотизма, чеченской войны?

----------


## Torpedon

У коллектива "Фейерверк" 19 апреля юбилейный концерт. Десятилетие.
 Всё в стадии активной подготовки. Родители решили устроить сюрприз детям и смолотить свой танец под руководством хореографа. Репетиции идут полных ходом, что я и запечатлел по их просьбе.
 За происходящее на экране никакой ответственности не несу, так как просто снимал то, что происходило и что говорили.

----------

смеющаяся вода (04.02.2016)

----------


## Innet

Как всегда, СУПЕР, на высшем уровне!!!
Хочется посмотреть что вышло в готовом варианте у этого весёлого коллектива  :Smile3: 
Юра, РЕСПЕКТ!
 :Ok:

----------


## Torpedon

Если они на юбилей не найдут оператора попрофессиональнее (вроде ищут, хотят чтоб всё было на высоте), и буду снимать я... то для тебя, Инна, выложу танец обязательно. )

----------


## Innet

Юра, люблю смотреть твои ролики, с нетерпением буду ждать  :Yes4:

----------


## energizer70

> Если они на юбилей не найдут оператора попрофессиональнее (вроде ищут, хотят чтоб всё было на высоте), и буду снимать я... то для тебя, Инна, выложу танец обязательно. )


_Надеюсь, что не смогли найти лучше.... С радостью присоединюсь к просмотру!_

----------


## Torpedon

К сожалению снимать из зала мне не пришлось. Снимал закулисье.
В качестве компенсации клип выпускниц 2015-го . Вокальный коллектив "Радуга".

----------

Беляева Елена (13.05.2016), смеющаяся вода (04.02.2016)

----------


## energizer70

_Юра, заглянешь к вам на огонек и не пожалеешь. Спасибо за "компенсацию"!_

----------


## Torpedon

А у нас снова *дожди* :(


PS: (Модераторы, просьба подчистить мой верхний пост от 25.07.2015)

----------

Беляева Елена (13.05.2016)

----------


## Innet

Спасибо большое за очередной позитив!!! Ребятки молодцы!! :Ok:  :Tender:

----------


## irinavalalis

> А у нас проходит традиционная гонка "Берингия"
> Снял тренировку одной из гонщиц.


*Отпад, как красиво.....*. :040:

----------


## Torpedon

Очень давно ребята с группы "WOX" просили меня снять для них какое-нибудь видео.
 Эта шоу-группа работает в основном с огнём. Но в помещениях делает обычно неоновое шоу. Сшили себе массу сюрреалистичных костюмов.
 Так как "вимео" не тянет такой объём и длительность, выложил в облако.
*ТЫЦ*

----------

energizer70 (07.12.2015)

----------


## Innet

Дядя Юра - молодец! :Ok:  :Smile3:

----------


## Torpedon



----------

